# Vertraut mir, Ich bin Ingenieur



## DER SCHWERE (24 Nov. 2012)

​


----------



## MetalFan (24 Nov. 2012)

Dem Ingeniör ist nichts zu schwör!


----------



## hertanuklear (24 Nov. 2012)

Vertrauen ist gut .....


----------



## Death Row (24 Nov. 2012)

Das witzige ist, dass viele öffentliche Toiletten wirklich so _dermaßen _eng sind


----------



## useruser (24 Nov. 2012)

Wieso?! - Paßt doch!


----------



## comatron (24 Nov. 2012)

Jedenfalls besser, als die Schüssel an die Decke zu schrauben.


----------



## fvefve (25 Nov. 2012)

man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen.


----------



## Max100 (25 Nov. 2012)

"Eine Schande, dass mein genialer Kopf eines Tages verfaulen muss!"


----------



## teethmaker1 (25 Nov. 2012)

Habe ich auf Furteventura tatsächlich so gesehen und das ausgesägte Loch in der Tür war auch bitter nötig da Toilettengang ansonsten nur mit ABC-Schutzmaske möglich.


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2012)

das passt doch


----------



## wiesel (26 Nov. 2012)

useruser schrieb:


> Wieso?! - Paßt doch!




Wo ist das Problem?  :WOW:


----------



## chap110 (3 Dez. 2012)

Mit eingebauter Lüftung


----------

